

John Gruber & Merlin Mann's Blogging Panel at SxSW - tvon
http://www.43folders.com/2009/03/25/blogs-turbocharged

======
tvon
(didn't find this up here already, thought it deserved a post)

Great podcast from two people who are recognized as the "go to" bloggers for
their topics.

Gruber's introduction to the same podcast:
<http://daringfireball.net/2009/03/obsession_times_voice>

